# Is it ok to take Armour & Synthroid?



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

HI!!

I was wondering is ok to do that? Or has anybody done both?

The reason is that my Free T4 is still somewhat low. I am currently on 120mg of Armour. I will be asking the dr if I am overmedicated, because the symptoms are still there and at times bad.

Here are the previous blood work results:

Blood Work from 05/21/13:

TPO AB 973 IU/mL RANGE: 0-34
ANTI Ab <20 IU/mL RANGE: 0-40
FREE T4 1.11 ng/dl RANGE: 0.82-1.77
FREE T3 3.4 pg/mL RANGE: 2.0-4.4
REVERSE T3 23.6 ng/dL RANGE: 9.2-24.1
TSH <.006 uIU/mL RANGE: .450-4.5

PREVIOUS BLOOD WORK about 8 weeks ago **ON 90MG ARMOUR**:
TPO Ab 939 IU/mL RANGE: 0-34
Antithyroglobulin-Ab <20 IU/mL RANGE: 0-40
Free T4 1.37 ng/dl RANGE: 0.82-1.77
Free T3 4.0 pg/mL RANGE: 2.0-4.4
TSH .018 uIU/mL RANGE: .450-4.5
Reverse T3 41.4 ng/dL RANGE: 9.2-24.1

THANKS FOR ANY INPUT!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> HI!!
> 
> I was wondering is ok to do that? Or has anybody done both?
> 
> ...


Free T4 is supposed to be low when taking any form of T3. I personally do not advise messing w/that. Armour has the perfect 4 to 1 ratio. One Grain has 38 mcgs. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3. T3 is your "active" hormone.

If you take too much T4, it will convert to rT3 (reverse) and I don't think you would like that. It makes you feel real sick.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I can sure vouch for the nastiness of Reverse T3; not fun at all! (Mine was in the 500+ range.) I think it was Dr. Rind's website that compared high Reverse T3 to the body essentially stepping on the brake pedal.

In my travels and readings online, I know I've seen a handful (if that) of folks mention that they successfully take a natural product like Armour, combined with a small amount of synthetic thyroid hormone, such as Synthroid. Heck, it might have even been someone here on the forums. I am trying this approach right now, with 1 grain of Nature-Throid and 25 mcg of Synthroid, hopefully to combat my bottomed-out Free T4. *fingers crossed*

But Andros is right -- if you can tolerate the additional Armour, and the T3 doesn't bother you, raise it up low 'n' slow. Honestly, your Free T4 doesn't look bad at all for someone taking a T4/T3 combination drug, IMHO. Your sky-high antibody levels are probably what is giving you so much trouble and symptoms right now.


----------

